# Uponor Manifold



## Bender (Dec 26, 2013)

I won't jerk your chain here. I'm not a plumber, I'm a painting contractor.

I was hoping someone could explain what the 'guts' of a Truflow manifold look like?
I spent 3 weeks researching this project (its just a throw together for my shop, mostly so my dogs wont get chilly feet when I'm at work) got it done, and as I'm picking up I notice the instructions say the top manifold is return and the bottom is supply:blink:

So whats the difference?

*Please don't make me go to DIY.com. Its like the island of misfit toys...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Call a plumber


----------



## solo-plumb (Nov 29, 2013)

You ask for it this site is for professional Plumbers who make a living doing this stuff an we are here to help each other in our profession


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's one of the most handyhack job done by a diy.. which is where you belongs... or go to heatinghelp.com where you won't get beated like here..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that looks like grey poly going into the concrete..


----------



## Bender (Dec 26, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Call a plumber


lol. If I had a nickle for every time I've said that over at Painttalk. Ain't Karma a *****:yes:


Master Mark said:


> that looks like grey poly going into the concrete..


It is. We bought the house 3 years ago and the previous owner installed it. Nothing I can do about it now. I don't even know where the 2 zones run.

It occurred to me I can just swap out the 2 manifolds. That will solve my problem(if its even a problem). I assumed the thermal actuators went on the supply side, not the return. Dumb.

Eventually I'm going to add solar panels to the roof and tie it all together. Boise has a decent # of sunny days.
Last year I made a solar heater out of beer cans. On a 30 degree day it kicks out air temps around 150 so I'm looking forward to seeing what the water will do.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You're not a plumber, why are you here??


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

What a mess. I dont do boiler work and even i think this is going to fall apart at the seems. Give it up dude.. your in over your head.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No help on the death trap from us.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is still open? Let's shut 'er down, whaddaya say rjbphd?


----------

